# changing oil...



## DuffTexas (Apr 28, 2013)

Agracat 254
I can't find the oil drain plug...anyone know?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Duff.. I am not sure but I bet someone will be able to help you.


----------



## DuffTexas (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks...looked under it for an hour yesterday. Most oil pans have a
plug at the bottom to drain the oil but it's all thick steal plate..
I hope some1 can tell me within a week or 2..LOL


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Info that I was able to obtain is that it is a discontinued unit....but is similar to a Jinma 254. That being said HERE is a manual for the Jinma. Good Luck!


----------



## DuffTexas (Apr 28, 2013)

TY, will review and try to find it. I will let all know here when I finally change my oil.
Thanks again.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That plate under it may be a skid plate.


----------



## DuffTexas (Apr 28, 2013)

Surely I don't have to remove that to even get to the plug??
HOLY CRAP Batman!! LOL


----------



## DuffTexas (Apr 28, 2013)

*Got'er done.....*

Got the oil changed, I took off the oil filter, cranked the engine [[like starting it]] with the compression release pulled at the same time. Pumped out a gallon in a pan and then I put a gallon of fresh oil in.
That was easy enough..LOL


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice thinking. Maybe it's like a boat, you can pump it out through the dipstick tube?


----------

